# HoosierDaddy Indiana bbq competition



## fired up (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone planning on competing or attending this one?
http://www.hoosierdaddybbq.com/


----------



## fired up (Aug 6, 2009)

bumpety bump


----------



## smokinwoodside (Aug 28, 2009)

Sounds good.  I'm up for heading to this event.  I'm across the river in Louisville.


----------



## calis (Aug 29, 2009)

Will have to see if I can talk the boss into it.


----------



## dropastone (Aug 29, 2009)

probably wont compete but I would love to go thanks for the heads up. I'm way north top of the state. It would be a 260 mile drive. But a nice weekend getaway.


----------



## smokinwoodside (Sep 4, 2009)

Give us a shout when you head down.  I'm definitely heading there now.  Tried to get my bnuddy to compete with his pork butt.  He's practically a Jedi Master when it comes to smokin shoulders.  He doesn't think he's ready though.


----------



## dburgette (Dec 2, 2009)

Did anyone go to this event?  Just curious how it turned out.  I would like to go if they do it again next year.


----------



## fired up (Dec 2, 2009)

I went as a helper for a team, we took 1st place in chicken and 15th overall.
It was a good time and I hope to compete on my own next year.


----------



## dburgette (Dec 2, 2009)

Was there a tasting time period...for the spectators?


----------



## fired up (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, as a courtesy most teams do not give out samples to the public during events where there are bbq food vendors. But im sure if you hang around after the last of the turn in times people will give you a bite or two.


----------



## gene111 (Jan 6, 2010)

I believe we're going to try to make this one this year fired up. Have you been to madisons ribberfest? It was our 1st comp. we competed in last year.


----------

